# Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung



## Henge0815 (6. Januar 2019)

*Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem bin ich von Luft- auf Wasserkühlung umgestiegen. Habe mir die NZXT Kraken X72 (360er Radiator) gekauft. Habe bisher immer gute Erfahrungen mit NZXT gemacht. Von der Optik, Verarbeitung und der Kühlleistung war ich auch mehr als zufrieden. Allerdings war die Pumpe für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu laut, sodass ich sie wieder zurück geschickt habe. 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine Empfehlung für eine AIO Wasserkühlung hat die weniger auf Performance sondern mehr auf Lautstärkeminderung  geht. Die Pumpe der Be Quiet Silent Loop soll wohl sehr leise sein, dafür sollen die Lüfter wenn sie auf höherer Umdrehung laufen deutlich zu hören sein. Außerdem habe ich Bedenken wegen der Metallspiralen um die Schläuche, da die Schläuche in meinem Gehäuse keinen direkten Weg zum Radiator nehmen.

Es sollte min. ein 360mm Radiator sein. Preis ~ 200€   +-30€

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Die Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 ab €' '101,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland war im Test nicht schlecht meine ich...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Die Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 ab €' '101,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland war im Test nicht schlecht meine ich...


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Bei diesem Butget würde ich schon auf Custom Wakü gehen.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream SE 360 = *69,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 1m = *4,90*€* (In den Warenkorb legen)
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€*
*Summe: 214,50*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)

Habe alles was lieferbar ist aufgelistet.
Die Pumpe ist sehr leise und mit dem Shoggy Sandwich kannst die Pumpe sehr gut entkoppeln damit sie keine Vibration aufs Gehäuse übertragen kann. Ist eines der Vorteile wenn die Pumpe nicht fest auf einem Kühler verbaut ist. Da bei einer AIO die Pumpe nie entkoppelt werden kann und so immer etwas Vibration übertragen kann.

Als Schlauch ist einer ausgewählt was keine Weichmacher enthält mit dabei.
Wenn durchsichtig würde ich diesen Empfehlen: https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-16-10-mm-1m-wazu-659.html
Leider nicht lieferbar.

Gibt es auch hier zu kaufen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50299

Radiator hätte ich dir normal diesen vom Preis her empfohlen: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-copper-radiator-iii-slim-360-mm-wara-093.html
Leider ist der Lagerbestand auf unbekannt gesetzt.

CPU-Kühler habe ich jetzt nur als Beispiel mit dazu getan.
Mir ist aber nicht bekannt ob es für AMD oder Intel sein soll, da hierzu keine Angaben von dir gemacht wurden.#
Daher ggf. nochmals reinschauen und eines auswählen was du haben musst oder möchtest.

Den Überbrückungsstecker brauchst du ggf. zum befüllen und entlüften um das Netzteil zu überbrücken damit nur die Pumpe anläuft und der Rest komplett ohne Spannung ist. Wegen dem Radiator ggf. noch wo anders schauen.

EDIT:


Hier noch eine Alternative mit einem 280mm Radiator, da es fast aufs gleiche wie ein 360er Radiator kommt und hierzu der günstigere Radiator von Magicool lieferbar wäre.
Der Unterschied ist zumindest gering.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 1m = *4,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€*
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90*€*
*Summe: 194,59*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)


----------



## Henge0815 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Wow! Da hat sich jemand ordentlich Gedanken gemacht. 

Ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen das man eine "vernünftige" Custom-Wasserkühlung für 200€ bekommt. :O Habe auch gelesen das eine Custom-WaKü sehr reinigungsintensiv ist, wenn sie lange gut aussehen soll.

Edit: Handelt sich um einen Intel i7-7700k. Würde wenn auch gerne mit Hardtubes arbeiten.


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*



Henge0815 schrieb:


> Habe auch gelesen das eine Custom-WaKü sehr reinigungsintensiv ist, wenn sie lange gut aussehen soll.



Weswegen glaubst du verwenden die AiO alle schwarze Schläuche? 
Das würde viele verschrecken wenn die sehen könnten in was für eine Brühe sich das Kühlmittel mit der Zeit verwandelt.
Bei einer Custom kannst du das Problem mit den richtigen Schläuchen und materialreinen Komponenten fast komplett eliminieren.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

@ TE

Das kommt darauf an mit was man die Wakü befüllt und welche Schläuche man verwendet! Das wartungsintemsivste was ich an meinen Waküs mache nennt sich "Auffüllen", das passiert alle 6 Monate.

Falls dir das schon zu viel ist...


----------



## Henge0815 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Also eine Custom-WaKü kommt eigentlich eher nicht in Frage. Ich bin absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet und kenne ich auch niemanden der sich damit auskennt. Ich könnte nie ruhigem Gewissens das Haus verlassen und meinen PC anlassen. Klar, AIOs können auch Defekte in der Herstellung haben. Aber die Chance ist doch deutlich geringer das zb. Wasser ausläuft als mit einer Custom WaKü.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*

Die Chance ist exakt gleich... entweder dicht oder nicht! Erschreckend nicht? 

Du hast also kein Vertrauen in deine Bastelkünste, das ist eine Möglichkeit die ich anerkenne um nicht auf Custom zu setzen. 

Erfahrungen können nur gemacht werden wenn man bereit ist Risiken in Kauf zu nehmen.... Zitat eines unbekannten  Homo Habilis.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO-Wasserkühlung*



Henge0815 schrieb:


> Also eine Custom-WaKü kommt eigentlich eher nicht in Frage. Ich bin absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet und kenne ich auch niemanden der sich damit auskennt. Ich könnte nie ruhigem Gewissens das Haus verlassen und meinen PC anlassen. Klar, AIOs können auch Defekte in der Herstellung haben. Aber die Chance ist doch deutlich geringer das zb. Wasser ausläuft als mit einer Custom WaKü.



Genau deswegen macht man vorher eine Dichtheitsprüfung, das heißt - Pc stromlos und eine Stunde durchlaufen lassen ob es zu Undichtigkeiten kommt. Ich gehe noch eine Stufe weiter und habe mir den Dr.Drop von Aquacomputer gekauft. Das macht nichts anderes als den Kreislauf mit Druckluft (0,5 Bar) zu füllen. Dann wartet man ~ 1 bis 2 Stunden und schaut ob der Druck erhalten bleibt.

Wenn du noch immer Panik hast, empfehle ich dir Highend Lüku ala Noctua NH-D15


----------

